# Interested



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Could someone give me a ball park figure for getting started reloading. I have no equipment right now, but with the price of .380Auto these days, it is sounding better and better. And, correct me if I'm wrong, but all I have to do to load a different caliber is switch dies? Thanks for your time.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Yes, dies, and shell holder. The shell holder fits the ram of the press and is sold separately from the dies. The reason they are not furnished with the dies set is that one shell holder will work for several different cartridges. For example, .44 Russian, .44 Special, and .44 Magnum all take the same shell holder. Same is true for .45 ACP and .30-06, .270, etc.

But, once you are set up to load one cartridge, transition to another is simple. I load .38 Special, .357 Magnum, .44 Special, .44 Magnum, .45 Colt and .45 ACP. And, the .45 Colt shell holder used with the .45 ACP dies, allows me to load .45 S&W when desired.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Sorry, I ignored your first part of the question.

As to price, I'd figure about $200~$250 for basic equipment, probably another $100 for components. Loading jacketed bullets will cost a little more, cast lead somewhat less.

And, two of my favorite responses to those frequently asked questions:

"I can't load a better round than I can buy, nor can I buy a better round than I can load."

"I don't save any money reloading, but I shoot a whole lot more for the same amount."

Bob Wright


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*save?*

Bob Wright: Excellent verbage:smt083


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

How many times can I load 1 piece of brass before it will get too weak?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Good info so far. If you are loading pistol only amd plan on shooting any volume skip the single stage press and go straight to a progressive. I use a Lee Pro 1000 which costs approx $130 from Midway or others with 1 set of dies (your choice). This press will not load most rifle cartridges but has done a good job for me regarding .40S&W, 9MM and .357's. This press plus scale and case cleaning equipment fall within Bob's stated price range.

Mount whatever you get on a solid bench/table. You don't want it jumping around.

You can re-load the same brass enough times that it's cost is insignificant, especialy if you purchase once fired brass from someone like http://www.brassmanbrass.com/inventory-002.html

Enjoy.

:smt1099


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

As to the number of times a case can be reloaded, milage varies.

I load revolver cartridges primarily, and my rule is this: For heavy magnum loads, 10 maximum, then the case is relagated to moderate target loadings. Some of my cases are approaching FIFTY times through the dies.

And, I've not been able to diacern any real practical difference in manufacture. Some of my oldest brass is h/s "W-W Super", others "FC" and "PMC."

Further, any case that indicates sticky extraction for me gets trimmed (the whole box) back to the "Trim to" length.

Case length is a little more forgiving in a revolver than in an auto loading pistol, as pistols (generally) headspace on the case mouth, making case length a little more critical. 

Many years ago I used to anneal cases after trimming, but found this didn't prolong useful life by any extent.

Bob Wright


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Now that's something new. How did you anneal the cases?


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*anneal*

annealing cases: couple of different ways;

Handgun cases: small pan of water to cover half the length of cases; sitting 
on primer ends; propane, what ever the other stuff is.
heat the top quarter more intense top 1/8 t- to cherry red
will take seconds, cool by dunking 
Long gun: Same


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

neophyte pretty well summed it up, stand the cases up in a shallow pan and heat with a propane torch. When a case mouth glows red, tip it over in the water.

But, I wouldn't waste my time with this. Its too hard to get an even neck tension after this treatment, and case life isn't prolonged enough to justify the work. 

This for handgun cases only, I have no experience with bottleneck rifle cases. I remember seeing GI .30 caliber reloads that appeared to be annealed down to the shoulder. This was ball ammunition only and issued only in the Continental US.

Bob Wright


----------

